# numbers at the ibo worlds



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking at the website, there are only 22 pro men at the worlds this weekend. There are only 133 or so in the mbo class, both seem very low to me. Do you think this may be a sign of things to come for the ibo?


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the IBO better start making some changes. The first one should be to conduct their world championship on the weekend, because I will never take two vacation days a month before hunting season to attend a 3d shoot. Unless they change that, I will shoot my first IBO worlds in 25 years when I retire, if there is still an IBO. I'm an IBO supporter and have been for a long time, but they are making it real hard to defend them lately.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I think they need to see it as a sign of things to come. Hopefully it's a wake up call for them, but we'll see. Overall numbers still look to be high for the most part (over 1000 shooters at worlds), so you can always spin that whichever way you want it. I can say that I didn't go this year, and it's right in my backyard... I am done with them unless they show some kind of willingness to change or show that they will listen to the shooters. I plan on supporting Regions next year full force and hopefully some ASA's as well.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

by my count there's something on the order of 1255 shooters at the Worlds. Don't know if that includes the "trophy" shooters as well as those who qualified to shoot the World shoot.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe folks are tiring of ski lodges that charge $200/night


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

between 1300 and 1400 were registered to shoot.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I shot MBR back in 95ish, there was 440 shooters in MBR alone. Sign of things that have come.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Momma and I are done with the IBO. We plan to shoot a few more ASA and maybe hit a regions next year. 
We are tired of the same old same old with the IBO and we have only shot it about 3-4 years.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Move it to Illinois. Numbers would go way up.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm here at the IBO Worlds in the motel and I'm not paying $200 per night not even close with 3 free breakfast buffets...


There is ALOT of shooter where this weekend and its a really nice shoot..live music,shootoffs everyday,great attitudes from all involved.....kudos to the IBO another great event.



Dewayne Martin


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sounds like the rain did 'em in yesterday. might be a lot of slippin' and slidin' today...:shade:


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

vabowdog said:


> I'm here at the IBO Worlds in the motel and I'm not paying $200 per night not even close with 3 free breakfast buffets...
> 
> 
> There is ALOT of shooter where this weekend and its a really nice shoot..live music,shootoffs everyday,great attitudes from all involved.....kudos to the IBO another great event.
> ...


Sounds like fun. Wish I was among the 1500 people that can easily get off work on a Thursday and Friday. Can you imagine how highly attended it would be if it were held on a weekend?


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

ibo is weak suase


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the positive post Dewayne! Where are you staying this weekend and how much was it per night?



vabowdog said:


> I'm here at the IBO Worlds in the motel and I'm not paying $200 per night not even close with 3 free breakfast buffets...
> 
> 
> There is ALOT of shooter where this weekend and its a really nice shoot..live music,shootoffs everyday,great attitudes from all involved.....kudos to the IBO another great event.
> ...


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got back from IBO worlds, and we camped so that was way cheaper, was 80$ for wed till sat. 
Which was nice because we did get rained out on Fri, shot 3 targets in the pouring rain some how managed to be 2 up to start! 
It was very muddy to finish up today but over all a nice shoot. Shot 391 outta 440 in female hunter. 
Im pretty proud of my score all things considered.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Have not heard anything good about SEVEN SPRINGS. I am guessing attendence will be low until they move it. everyone just talks about how $$$$ it is and that is not a good sell.


SNOW SHOE or back to ellicotville seems to be alot of peoples wishes.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't want to start a battle of words but the highest number of shooters attended the World in WV. Flatwoods & Snowshoe were well organized shoots.....the numbers speak. I don't know the best location for the world because the dollar factor has influenced the amount of travel one can afford at this time. I'm a Life Member in the IBO and at times are very disappointed in the way our organization has conducted business. Listen to the IBO membership, not the hand full that's dictating the current policies and practices.....Keep it simple!!!!!! Do your jobs per the rules!!!!!! Respect the membership because they are the ones supporting IBO!!!!!! Don't allow clubs to dictate pay backs.
Again, LISTEN, the membership is willing to help........Provide feedback!!!! Just my thoughts!


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Dan-0 said:


> Sounds like fun. Wish I was among the 1500 people that can easily get off work on a Thursday and Friday. Can you imagine how highly attended it would be if it were held on a weekend?


Thursday and Friday are a piece of cake for me. I nearly have to pay $250 for someone to cover my weekend shifts.


----------



## petdetective1 (Jan 21, 2013)

At the worlds having a blast, there is great turn out. Courses are tough and they should be it's the worlds. Saw a few pros here not sure how many are here shooting. As far as room rates, paid about 600 and some change, including breakfast for the whole family (which would have been a couple hundred). Cant complain much.


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

I must be missing some thing. What is so wrong with the ibo shoots ? Yes they have some issues but that's life. I don't shoot to make money go to shoot an relax from life's struggles an to have fun . Some times it dose take to long to shoot 10 targets relax an enjoy the time If you don't like how thing are ran don't shoot ibo events


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

Pretty reasonable prices at the IBO worlds.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

The word there this weekend is that it will be at Elliotville Ny next yr,i hate everything about Seven Springs people there are rude


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Prices are very high. 2 beer cost me $12.00


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

Go to a pro ball game an see what 2 beers cost. Go to Vegas /Reno an see how much a beer cost


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

I guess that makes it OK. 
Thiefs


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

punchy said:


> Pretty reasonable prices at the IBO worlds.


Must be those kettle chips they serve with those sandwiches that has them so expensive ukey:


----------



## jmh7331 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just got back and had a great time. There was a lot of complaining which, warranted or not, was annoying. I understand people wanting to have the shoots on the weekends, but what happens when it gets rained out (like the past two years)? Would you be able to stay until Monday?


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

What a wonderful shoot. Great job IBO and Seven Springs. All the Seven Springs' staff I encountered were very polite and helpful. Yes the food prices were high, but it was only 20 minutes into Somerset where one had a choice between many restaurants to eat at. Stayed at a motel in Somerset for only $50.00 a night. Most of the shooters I talked to had no problems with Seven Springs


----------



## PAJason (Jan 23, 2010)

My wife, child and I enjoyed it last year, friendly staff, food was good(expensive, but good). Would have been there this year, but new job wouldn't let me have 3 days off  Cannot wait to hear where it will be next year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I have to say one thing which surprised me. I actually saw range officials walking the range.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Worlds was FANTASTIC! Quit whining and shoot. I work 80 Hr weeks. Put yourself in the position to be there. If you can't that's understandable as well. Things happen. The whiners should stay home anyway as you have no chance of succeeding anyhow. Thank you ibo!


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

cowdocdvm said:


> Worlds was FANTASTIC! Quit whining and shoot. I work 80 Hr weeks. Put yourself in the position to be there. If you can't that's understandable as well. Things happen. The whiners should stay home anyway as you have no chance of succeeding anyhow. Thank you ibo!


Pretty presumptuous of you isn't it?


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been at the Worldsnsince Thursday and have met a rude staff member from yet. Everyone has bent over backwards to be helpful and it has been a wonderful experience! I wish I had come last year!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

hammer head said:


> Go to a pro ball game an see what 2 beers cost. Go to Vegas /Reno an see how much a beer cost


We were not at a pro ball game where the players are making 10 million $ a year. We were at a ski resort in the summer time. There's a big difference.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

hammer head said:


> Go to a pro ball game an see what 2 beers cost. Go to Vegas /Reno an see how much a beer cost


I don't kniw what kind of casinos you go to....but I have never paid for alcoholic drinks at any I've been to...so I think zero wins that discussion..lol


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had met some rude people, one girl in are group wasnt shooting great and they cancelled Fri so she wasn't going to come saturday, but later changed her mind the lady at that the check in tent said to her " i thought you werent coming since your score was so low" thought that was very rude. They all made me feel unwelcomed like they didnt want us there.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

I guess there already moving the shoot


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

I love how Seven Springs staff made myself and a friend get rid of our coolers at the Defense shoot off. Why should we be forced to pay $4 for a cup of beer!? Greed is a bad thing! Also saw Seven Springs staff tell a shooter he can't use his phone on the course. The I.B.O rule book says silenced!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

i shot the worlds for the first time and had a great time.the weather put a little spin on things but that happens. i thought the people there done a great job.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

What are we presuming? I love this place


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

cowdocdvm said:


> What are we presuming? I love this place


I'm happy for you. Im sure its lovely. But I'd advise you to not call people giving constructive criticism whiners, especially since you don't know them, don't know their abilities, and don't know what they do for the sport, and have done and continue to do in terms of supporting the IBO, especially on the old Internet where it's easy to call someone names. 

You are presuming that the person you are calling a name does nothing but whine, when in reality that person wants the IBO to succeed more than anyone else, someone with a long history supporting that organization.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I also shot the Worlds for the first time and had a great time ,no one was rude or anything like that to me or anyone in my group. I had a positive experience and hope it comes back to Seven Springs soon so I can do it all again, really can't afford the travel expense.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

My buddy ate one of these hamburgers and threw the bun in the garbage. Lol. What a joke.


----------



## petdetective1 (Jan 21, 2013)

it is going back to NY next year.....again had a great time it takes a ton of effort to set out 500 targets and organize what went on there, I heard a bunch of whining, but cant please everyone! As long as there is an IBO ill be back. The seven sprigs staff could not have been more accommodating. Not only for the shooters but my daughter got sick they had an EMT at my door in 3 minutes, children's Advil in 5 minutes.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Calling names? Seems you think that it was directed at you. If so I apologize. However I don't hide on the Internet keyboard etc. just to make that clear. What does ones ability have to do with anything relating to this topic?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

punchy said:


> My buddy ate one of these hamburgers and threw the bun in the garbage. Lol. What a joke.


If you went inside to the bar and ordered a hamburger it was $12. I had a Cesar Salad and a Sam Adam's bottle Wednesday afternoon, $7 for the salad and $6.75 for the beer, lol, last food I bought at that place for the weekend. I stayed there last year the whole week, this year I stayed in Somerset and spent half the money on lodging and food.
Nobody at 7springs was ever rood or anything either year to me. They are very polite and should be for the prices.

I liked Ellicottville a lot more, courses were put together a lot better, different shots, the town was close and a lot cheaper to eat, as well as the lodging.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

So, how'd the Rinehart targets hold up? Someone said they went home with some...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> I have to say one thing which surprised me. I actually saw range officials walking the range.


This was the case on ranges A and B also. That was a good sight.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> So, how'd the Rinehart targets hold up? Someone said they went home with some...


On the sheet I saw, the cheapest target was a wolverine for $140 and it went up. The turkeys were supposed to sell for $240.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to buy a bedded ram and the panther to have around all year just to torture!


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok I know there is a lot of negative things to be said about IBO anr seven springs but here is my take and its my opinion. The staff was very friendly and helpful, gave us a fridge so my wife could pump and feed our son. Always willing to point us in the right direction cause man that place is big!!!! Our cleaning ladies were so nice and did an awesome job. Food was expensive but always good. The course was challenging and the targets were in awesome condition. Shooting times were dead on and staff at the tents were very pleasant. I had a phenomenal group of guys I shot with (Thanks again John, Brian and JR). Defense course was a great practice for the actual course. I saw seven springs staff bringing load after load of wood chips after the rain so people could still walk around the vendor area. 
Ok guys don't get me wrong, nothing is perfect and there will always be people who aren't happy and had bad experiences but in my opinion this was very well run, planned and setup. I had a great time and so did my family. Met some great people and can't wait to do it again


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

njbowhunter72 said:


> Ok I know there is a lot of negative things to be said about IBO anr seven springs but here is my take and its my opinion. The staff was very friendly and helpful, gave us a fridge so my wife could pump and feed our son. Always willing to point us in the right direction cause man that place is big!!!! Our cleaning ladies were so nice and did an awesome job. Food was expensive but always good. The course was challenging and the targets were in awesome condition. Shooting times were dead on and staff at the tents were very pleasant. I had a phenomenal group of guys I shot with (Thanks again John, Brian and JR). Defense course was a great practice for the actual course. I saw seven springs staff bringing load after load of wood chips after the rain so people could still walk around the vendor area.
> Ok guys don't get me wrong, nothing is perfect and there will always be people who aren't happy and had bad experiences but in my opinion this was very well run, planned and setup. I had a great time and so did my family. Met some great people and can't wait to do it again


I tend to agree with this, I stayed near Acme so I do not know about the resort.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

1255 is the number just added them

hc largest class mbo 2nd largest


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> 1255 is the number just added them
> 
> hc largest class mbo 2nd largest


Thanks, JW


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> So, how'd the Rinehart targets hold up? Someone said they went home with some...





Alpha Burnt said:


> On the sheet I saw, the cheapest target was a wolverine for $140 and it went up. The turkeys were supposed to sell for $240.


Well, I was interested in the shooting of and holding up. Said was 1255 contestants.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

They had enough ranges going for the different classes and I am assuming the ones that I shot (A and B) were probably the busiest. Our targets looked great. I wished they were shot up a little more, would have been easier to find that spot to hold on.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Alpha Burnt said:


> They had enough ranges going for the different classes and I am assuming the ones that I shot (A and B) were probably the busiest. Our targets looked great. I wished they were shot up a little more, would have been easier to find that spot to hold on.


Thank you. I can understand. Them dang deer we got here don't have a wear spot to aim at either


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I thought it was a great shoot, the walking was tough but saw a range official checking on the conditions often, Rinehart targets... I thought I would hate the change but I love them , bought ten for my private range.


----------



## petdetective1 (Jan 21, 2013)

targets held up well, some of the close targets on the defense course had the 11 shot out but that is to be expected, a and b had the most action and those targets were like new when they sold them. prices at the end for turkeys were under 200, and leopard was 270 and was like new.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I shot ranges G and I and the some of the target didn't even look like any one had shot them at all ,and we weren't the first group thru either range.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Alpha Burnt said:


> This was the case on ranges A and B also. That was a good sight.


Officials on G+I also, and DID give out warnings to one group on time overage.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

arrowblaster said:


> Officials on G+I also, and DID give out warnings to one group on time overage.


Yep, the one official on range G on thurs. told us 2 or 3 times which way to go after the 1st 13, but we weren't the one that got a warning, I wonder who it was.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

arrowblaster said:


> Officials on G+I also, and DID give out warnings to one group on time overage.



where does the rules say there is an average time per group?


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> where does the rules say there is an average time per group?


It could have been one guy going over the 2 min time and mentioned to the group. I'm sure it wasn't an average time per group, never heard of that.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Our group kept a pretty good pace


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Kudos to the IBO for putting this together and having a world championship for us. If they were not around you would find something else to complain about. See you all in Ellicotville next year. Thanks IBO


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The IBO rule book says " All forms of electronic communication are prohibited while on the shooting range unless communication is required for an emergency. " The staff member was correct.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

The young lad on G & I was pretty busy putting out palletes in the stream crossings on saturday....did not get his name but Kudo"s to him for his dedication


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

arrowpuller said:


> The young lad on G & I was pretty busy putting out palletes in the stream crossings on saturday....did not get his name but Kudo"s to him for his dedication


They did a good job with that , we only had to walk thru one small brook (shallow) on Sat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

njbowhunter72 said:


> Ok I know there is a lot of negative things to be said about IBO anr seven springs but here is my take and its my opinion. The staff was very friendly and helpful, gave us a fridge so my wife could pump and feed our son. Always willing to point us in the right direction cause man that place is big!!!! Our cleaning ladies were so nice and did an awesome job. Food was expensive but always good. The course was challenging and the targets were in awesome condition. Shooting times were dead on and staff at the tents were very pleasant.. Defense course was a great practice for the actual course. I saw seven springs staff bringing load after load of wood chips after the rain so people could still walk around the vendor area.
> Ok guys don't get me wrong, nothing is perfect and there will always be people who aren't happy and had bad experiences but in my opinion this was very well run, planned and setup. I had a great time and so did my family. Met some great people and can't wait to do it again


also had a very positive time.. 1st experience at ibo worlds.. we had 7 of us rent a condo.. so we ate all our meals there.. the 7 springs staff was nothing but curtious and went out of there way to accommodate. did see the food was expensive as well as the drinks.. but thats to be expected.. cant wait till NY... 2 1/2 hrs closer....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I don't kniw what kind of casinos you go to....but I have never paid for alcoholic drinks at any I've been to...so I think zero wins that discussion..lol


you high rollers get all the perks...if you played the penny slots like me you'd have to pay for your drinks, you betcha.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

cowdocdvm said:


> Calling names? Seems you think that it was directed at you. If so I apologize. However* I don't hide on the Internet keyboard* etc. just to make that clear. What does ones ability have to do with anything relating to this topic?


Sure you do. I admit I hide behind my keyboard, and so do a majority of the people on AT, including you since you do not include your name in your profile. I do, however admit to the practice whereas you do not.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't imagine what kind of an undertaking putting an event of this magnitude on would be like, but a lot of armchair archers apparently could do it better. Just ask them. I saw range officials everyday, including during the down pour before it was called. I'm sure with as many people present and as many staff members as there are at the resort, someone bumped into somebody having a bad day. My wife and I were treated very well by any resort staff we encountered. High food prices... you betcha. It's a ski resort, I bet the skiers pay just as much in the winter. It's the nature of the beast. Once again, do you have any idea how hard it would be to put an event like this on. I'm sorry, but there just aren't too many facilities that are appropriate for this kind of event.

Great event and great job IBO. Was it perfect? No. Did I expect perfect? No, I'm not perfect myself. Were there situations that were extremely inconvenient for some participants? Yes, but I'm just not sure how you perfectly accommodate every individual and their unique situations. Maybe some of the perfect know it all complainers can tell you how so you get it right next time. Don't screw up again, because I bet you only have 400 shooters if you do it again.... yeah right.... I for one am just happy I have any kind of organization, ideal or not to compete in. I'm not saying nothing should change, just saying I'm not gonna stay at home and complain.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Sean243 said:


> I for one am just happy I have any kind of organization, ideal or not to compete in. I'm not saying nothing should change, just saying I'm not gonna stay at home and complain.


I stayed home. I think it's the only way to bring any change to the IBO, and I still don't think it will work. I hope they do, because the more successful organizations there are, the better it is for archery as a whole! I found a better organization in Regions and I will put my time and money there. I suspect that more vendors and manufacturers will feel the same way next year.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

punchy said:


> Pretty reasonable prices at the IBO worlds.


Wow don't get the flu. Six bucks a bowl for chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> I can't imagine what kind of an undertaking putting an event of this magnitude on would be like, but a lot of armchair archers apparently could do it better. Just ask them. I saw range officials everyday, including during the down pour before it was called. I'm sure with as many people present and as many staff members as there are at the resort, someone bumped into somebody having a bad day. My wife and I were treated very well by any resort staff we encountered. High food prices... you betcha. It's a ski resort, I bet the skiers pay just as much in the winter. It's the nature of the beast. Once again, do you have any idea how hard it would be to put an event like this on. I'm sorry, but there just aren't too many facilities that are appropriate for this kind of event.
> 
> Great event and great job IBO. Was it perfect? No. Did I expect perfect? No, I'm not perfect myself. Were there situations that were extremely inconvenient for some participants? Yes, but I'm just not sure how you perfectly accommodate every individual and their unique situations. Maybe some of the perfect know it all complainers can tell you how so you get it right next time. Don't screw up again, because I bet you only have 400 shooters if you do it again.... yeah right.... I for one am just happy I have any kind of organization, ideal or not to compete in. I'm not saying nothing should change, just saying I'm not gonna stay at home and complain.



Right on! love to hear that you had a great time, I couldn't be there this year....for the perfect ASA, and all its shooters they never have any issues.....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sean243 said:


> I can't imagine what kind of an undertaking putting an event of this magnitude on would be like, but a lot of armchair archers apparently could do it better. Just ask them. I saw range officials everyday, including during the down pour before it was called. I'm sure with as many people present and as many staff members as there are at the resort, someone bumped into somebody having a bad day. My wife and I were treated very well by any resort staff we encountered. High food prices... you betcha. It's a ski resort, I bet the skiers pay just as much in the winter. It's the nature of the beast. Once again, do you have any idea how hard it would be to put an event like this on. I'm sorry, but there just aren't too many facilities that are appropriate for this kind of event.
> 
> Great event and great job IBO. Was it perfect? No. Did I expect perfect? No, I'm not perfect myself. Were there situations that were extremely inconvenient for some participants? Yes, but I'm just not sure how you perfectly accommodate every individual and their unique situations. Maybe some of the perfect know it all complainers can tell you how so you get it right next time. Don't screw up again, because I bet you only have 400 shooters if you do it again.... yeah right.... I for one am just happy I have any kind of organization, ideal or not to compete in. I'm not saying nothing should change, just saying I'm not gonna stay at home and complain.


Good reply...... Our club has put on two 3D State Championships, 30 and 40 target events. We were on the range all week long, not counting days before of going through our inventory of targets and studying our range to fit requirements of each sanctioning organization, the NFAA and ASA. Some of us took days off work to help make it happen. To set 400 or 500 targets.......


----------

